# :::افكار وتصورات لملاعب رياضية كبرى (إخراج روووعة):::



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (7 أكتوبر 2007)

اضع بين يدي اعزائي اعضاء وزوار المنتدى الكريم بعض المشاريع 
التي وجدتها في الشبكة العنكبوتية واجعلها للنقد وادلاء الاراء فيها
وابدء باول المشاريع المعمارية :


ملعب كرة القدم في زينيت سان (بطرسبرغ) :-












































مشروع وتصور لملعب الف.جديروف في مدينة غروزني:-


































مشروع وتصور لملعب رياضي شتوي Lyzhno في سيبيريا:-









[/url


[url=http://www.ecstudents.com/up]









الفندق الخاص بالمشاركين في البطولات الشتوية والنزلاء:












وان شاء الله الى مواضيع اكثر وافضل بإذن الله تعالى

وخواتيم مباركة​


----------



## MHnD Arch (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ..
ملاعب روعة والإخراج أروع ..
تشكر على هذه المشاركة يا أخ معماري .........
تحياتي


----------



## jatli33 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

mercie des bonne édais et des trés belle volume et trés belle imagination


----------



## babaldaheb (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورون على هذه المشاريع الحلوة


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

العفو يا شباب واهلا وسهلا بكم واتمنى اتحافنا بمشاريع مشابهة وتكون نواة لمكتبة في كل انواع المشاريع المهمة والرائعة ليستفيد اكبر عدد ممكن من الاعزاء والعزيزات


_وخواتيم مباركة للكل وجعلنا من عتقائه من النار_


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*مشروع لإقامة منصة لملعب رياضي في مدينة Reutov الروسية*

مشروع اخر اخواني لمنصة في ملعب رياضي ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم​ 



​ 



​ 



​


----------



## على رجب الحسانى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

ممتاز وربنا يديك الصحة ولا تحرمنا من افكارك المبدعة والجميلة


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز علي رجب واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظنك والمنتدى والاعضاء الأعزاء

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جدا على المشاريع الرائعة


----------



## رااااكان (29 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على هذه الصور الجميلة 
ولا تحرمنا من جديدك...


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (11 مارس 2008)

راكان / فلنساوي خطير/
شكرا جزيلا على المرور الكريم واتمنى من الله ان يوفقنا لنصل الى هذا المستوى الرائع من الإبداع
بإذن الله تعالى
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ادهم طراف (22 مارس 2008)

فعلا شي راااااااااائع
مشكووور على مجهودك


----------



## khaled-aly49 (22 مارس 2008)

غاية فى الروعة والجمال شكرا جزيلا وعقبال اخواننا العرب لما يقوموا بتصميم مثل ذلك وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (22 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا استادات جامده جدا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## المعماري السوري (22 مارس 2008)

يعطيك العافية ... صور رائعة


----------



## تصميم شغلة (23 مارس 2008)

شي حلو كتير ...مشكور أخي


----------



## empier1987 (24 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فافيتو (24 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ميدو وليد (24 مارس 2008)

bem allah masha allah 
3ala elmaghod daaaaaaa
7aga gamela geda


----------



## med-dz (25 مارس 2008)

إخراج روعة ...

لك الشكر أخي على المشاركة ...

تحياتي ،


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (26 مارس 2008)

مشاريع روعة ،وتصميم وإخراج أروع0000000000000


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (26 مارس 2008)

والله رووووووووووعة يعطيكم العافية ياجماعة


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا للأعزاء الكرام اللذين اناروا مشاركتي المتواضعة وازادوخا اشراقا

وارجو منهم على كافة مستوياتهم اضافة ما هو متعلق بموضوع المشاركة

ليتسنى للكل وضع صورة كاملة لتصميم واخراج مشاريع الملاعب الرياضية

ودمتم


----------



## رسول الفهد (27 أبريل 2008)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## المجروحة (28 أبريل 2008)

مشاريع رائعة بالفعل زكرني بمشروع تخرجي 
والي كان نفسي اعمل فيه حاجات كتيرة بس الله يسامح الي كان السبب
يسلمو ايديك أخي ويعطيك العافية


----------



## first-arch (28 أبريل 2008)

فعلا شي راااااااااائع
مشكووور على مجهودك


----------



## ahmad har (28 أبريل 2008)

ياعيني شيئ خرافي والله 
الف شكر عوعقبال ما تملك متل ها الملاعب


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (16 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر من مر المرور الجميل واعطى الرد الجليل ولكم مني الشكر الجزيل

ودمتم...


----------



## حسام عبدالله (16 أغسطس 2008)

اللة يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد عدلى سعيد (16 أغسطس 2008)

حلو اوى وشكرا على المجهوووووووود بس عوزين منك صور اكتر وياريت لو عندك بلانات ومساقط محتاجييييين ضرورىىىىى


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (16 أغسطس 2008)

تصميمات عالية جداً .............. شكراً


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 أغسطس 2008)

شي جميل جدا


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (20 يناير 2009)

جزاااك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## ابو هدير (20 يناير 2009)

غاية فى الروعة والجمال شكرا جزيلا ...اعجبني التصور الي في جروزني
000


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (21 يناير 2009)

فعلا الملاعب الرياضية مشاريع جميلة جدا ويمكن للمهندس الخبير أن يبتكر فيها أجمل الأشكال المعمارية لكنه في نفس الوقت مشروع معقد جدا وليس كما نتصور


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (21 يناير 2009)

فعلا الملاعب الرياضية جميلة جدا ومعقدة جدا أيضا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووور .... وداشما ان شاء الله تفيدنا .....


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور على المشاركه الرائعه ... تابع تقدمك


----------



## zakou1 (22 يناير 2009)

مشكورررررر على الملاعب الرائعة


----------



## fahad02999 (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور تصميم اكثر من رائع اخوي


----------



## mohamed2009 (31 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

